# vp9 for ccw?



## emax123

What do you think? I live in Florida so I'm in t shirts most of the time. If so, any holster recommendations?


----------



## VAMarine

What's your build and how would you plan on carrying?


----------



## emax123

VAMarine said:


> What's your build and how would you plan on carrying?


Slim (5'10" - 160lbs)
5 o clock


----------



## denner

I give a big thumbs up for Foxx IWB Hybrid Holsters, or holsters of that ilk, the two clip style. You can tuck in your shirt as well. May work for you, but if it doesn't I don't know of too many other IWB style holsters that will carry a larger pistol as comfortable all day. Just my experience.


----------



## VAMarine

emax123 said:


> Slim (5'10" - 160lbs)
> 5 o clock


The grip is a little on the long side for only using a T-shirt for a cover garment.


----------



## VAMarine

The VP9 is closer in size to a G17, with the right holster it can be done but you also have to take into account the texture of the VP9 grip is not pleasant 
On the skin


----------



## muckaleewarrior

The StealthGearUSA Onyx Holster should get the job done. They are made very well plus they are breathable which makes them great in hot and humid weather. I should know I am in South Georgia and I have two onyx holsters.

Here is a pic:


----------



## mojo

This guy's holsters are excellent. ( Triple T Holsters ) The back of the IWB holster is smooth, pliable, open grain leather. The rivet heads are sandwiched between that open grain leather and the thick cowhide leather used for the face of the holster. I live just north of Galveston and it doesn't cause me to sweat.

Terrific company! He's in Seabrook, Tx, within a half hour of me. I bought the double clip model shown on his site for a shield 9 I've got. It's similar in size to the Onyx holster muckaleewarrior has a pic of. The Triple T has 4 adjustment holes on each side, instead of 2, so you can wear the holster as low or as high as you like, or tilt it forward more or back a little. He has a single clip model that is new and I got 2 of those, one for my CZ RAMI and one for my CZ 75 Compact PCR.

I wear T-shirts every day, am medium stocky build, 5'9", and carry the PCR (1.4" wide) every day, at 4 o'clock, in one of these holsters, without printing. - That's a lot of commas...!


----------



## papersniper

VAMarine said:


> The grip is a little on the long side for only using a T-shirt for a cover garment.


Ditto.

I generally carry a bit smaller guns. A M&P9c or Shield is my main choice, but I do carry a Glock 42 when I travel on my motorcycle. I also carry in the warmer month under a t-shirt and inside my shorts using a hybrid one-clip or pure Kydex one-clip holster at the 3 o'clock position.

My VP9 is new, and I have not fully qualified myself with it yet. However, I plan to try to carry it. I ordered a Blad-Tech Total Eclipse IWB/OWB holster for it, mainly because of its inside/outside feature. I will use the OWB configuration for action pistol range work, and will try the IWB configuration to see how it goes. I do not think it will be my preferred EDC due to its larger size. Wonderful pistol, however.


----------



## dalto

muckaleewarrior said:


> The StealthGearUSA Onyx Holster should get the job done. They are made very well plus they are breathable which makes them great in hot and humid weather.


This is what I carry my VP9 in. Best hybrid style holster I have tried.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

I use the alien gear cloak tuck 3 and really like it. As mentioned above the texture on the grip does become unpleasant at times. The alien gear is really comfortable and I like the fact that it has some "spring steel" in it which helps when rehosltering l. So you don't have to point the gun at your self to try and get the "flap" out of the way that you will get with some of the other holsters of this style. I have a similar build to you, +20lbs and an inch taller but have no issues at the 4:30-5 position with a little more than the standard fbi cant it ships in.


----------



## berettatoter

With the right holster and belt, why not?


----------



## papersniper

berettatoter said:


> With the right holster and belt, why not?


How about some suggestions.

I'm not the OP, but I do own a VP9 and am considering adding it to EDC rotation. Right now I rotate through these pistols. I've indicated the holster used. The percentage is the approximate time each pistol gets carried.

60% M&P 9c - IWB
20% Either M&P Shield/Springfield XDs 9mm - IWB
15% Glock 30 - IWB and OWB
5% Glock 42 - IWB - only gun carried when I ride my motorcycle due to the Glock's size

I'd like to add the VP9 for a couple of reasons: a bit more rounds than the M&P 9c and it's probably the most accurate of my potential carry pistols. But it's also larger than any of the other pistols, at least as far as overall length and height. The length in particular I think would be an issue for both IWB carry and for OWB carry unless I'd be wearing a longish jacket. However, I've not tried to carry it in either mode yet.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

I carry the vp9 iwb at 4:30 with a tee shirt and shorts. I do have some printing when bending over due to the length the the grip. I do not find the overall length of the gun to be an issue at all though. I ride it as low as my holster will allow me to and it still doesn't even really hit the top of my back pocket. As winter is approaching the printing is becoming a non issue as I have an additional layer of some sorts, even with tighter cardigans or jackets I have zero printing. 

My opinion is whatever you shoot the best should be your edc. You will get used to the size and weight if those are issues for you, which for me are not.

I will add as already mentioned, the texture on the grip is not skin friendly. Especially during the summer months when sweat comes into play. I did get used to it and isn't as much of an issue now that's it's cooling off but is something to consider with the vp9.


----------



## papersniper

bornandraisedlv said:


> I carry the vp9 iwb at 4:30 with a tee shirt and shorts. I do have some printing when bending over due to the length the the grip. I do not find the overall length of the gun to be an issue at all though. I ride it as low as my holster will allow me to and it still doesn't even really hit the top of my back pocket. As winter is approaching the printing is becoming a non issue as I have an additional layer of some sorts, even with tighter cardigans or jackets I have zero printing.
> 
> My opinion is whatever you shoot the best should be your edc. You will get used to the size and weight if those are issues for you, which for me are not.
> 
> I will add as already mentioned, the texture on the grip is not skin friendly. Especially during the summer months when sweat comes into play. I did get used to it and isn't as much of an issue now that's it's cooling off but is something to consider with the vp9.


Thanks for that report. I didn't understand about the "..I ride it as low as my holster will allow me to and it still doesn't even really hit the top of my back pocket..." sentence though. What part of the VP9 doesn't hit the top of your back pocket?

I have an OWB holster for the VP9, but I'm a little concerned that the gun's length will "poke out" from under my concealment shirt unless I'm wearing a longish jacket or sweater.

Heck, if I just carried the gun I shot best I'd not be able to enjoy my other carry pistols! <g> Seriously, I know what you mean, but I am a collector also, so I like to vary what I carry.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

papersniper said:


> Thanks for that report. I didn't understand about the "..I ride it as low as my holster will allow me to and it still doesn't even really hit the top of my back pocket..." sentence though. What part of the VP9 doesn't hit the top of your back pocket?


Most iwb can be adjusted slightly so the it rides higher or lower on your body, only makes the difference of 1/2 an inch. At the cant I have my vpn the barrel of it only hits the top of my back pocket on some pant and most jeans it doesn't at all. Hope that helps. With a owb I would think it would be harder to conceal the vp9 as easily. If your into HK a p30sk would fit that bill


----------



## papersniper

Thanks for the clarification on the pocket question.


----------



## VAMarine

bornandraisedlv said:


> Most iwb can be adjusted slightly so the it rides higher or lower on your body, only makes the difference of 1/2 an inch. At the cant I have my vpn the barrel of it only hits the top of my back pocket on some pant and most jeans it doesn't at all. Hope that helps. With a owb I would think it would be harder to conceal the vp9 as easily. If your into HK a p30sk would fit that bill


I think we need a pic of this holster set up.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

VAMarine said:


> I think we need a pic of this holster set up.


----------



## papersniper

Great set of photos! Thanks.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

papersniper said:


> Great set of photos! Thanks.


Funny because I thought I had more cant on it than I do. It's been a while sine I set it up and forgot what I actually ended going with. And I actually have it set to ride on the highest setting. Looks like I am going to lower it and see what I think. That might help with the grip printing a bit. I will report back how it feels.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

bornandraisedlv said:


> Funny because I thought I had more cant on it than I do. It's been a while sine I set it up and forgot what I actually ended going with. And I actually have it set to ride on the highest setting. Looks like I am going to lower it and see what I think. That might help with the grip printing a bit. I will report back how it feels.


Wow what a difference! I tried to take some pics of it on but did not have much luck. Now just the grip and rear portion of the slide are above the belt line. Helps a ton with printing, though it still exists with a polo shirt that fits just right, so not oversized yet not tight to the skin if that makes any sense. Personally I do not think it is avoidable with any gun in this position with just a light shirt on. The question is do you really care? I don't so it does not bother me. My main concern is that it's comfortable, easy to access and is not blatantly obvious which I have achieved with this set up.

Thanks for asking for pics or I might not have ever noticed I had it set to the complete opposite set up than I thought it was.


----------



## VAMarine

Yeah....I wasn't seeing how the BARREL could be near the top of the back pocket.

It would have had to be one high riding holster or a near 90 degree can't.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

VAMarine said:


> Yeah....I wasn't seeing how the BARREL could be near the top of the back pocket.
> 
> It would have had to be one high riding holster or a near 90 degree can't.



















Hard to see but it still is only at the very top of my back pocket with the default cant, which I think is 15°


----------



## VAMarine

Gotcha for some reason I just couldn't visualize it.


----------



## papersniper

bornandraisedlv said:


> Funny because I thought I had more cant on it than I do. It's been a while sine I set it up and forgot what I actually ended going with. And I actually have it set to ride on the highest setting. Looks like I am going to lower it and see what I think. That might help with the grip printing a bit. I will report back how it feels.


Yes, please do.

I don't care for those two clip hybrid holsters. I understand their benefits, they just always seem like too much holster. I prefer the single clip leather/kydex ones. Actually, if concealed carry were not necessary, I REALLY like brown leather holsters.


----------



## papersniper

Great photos!


----------



## bornandraisedlv

emax123 said:


> What do you think? I live in Florida so I'm in t shirts most of the time. If so, any holster recommendations?


What did you end up going with?


----------



## shift1

Carry the biggest gun you can handle and shoot well. Too many people want these little pee shooters and in a hostile situation they realize the gun is too small to get their hands on and drop a safety or just plain control. Then when that finally happens they are dead or their first 2 shots hit the ground at their assailants feet??


----------



## shift1

Anyone who has been carrying concealed for any length of time will tell you that you have to make wardrobe changes in this life style.


----------



## papersniper

shift1 said:


> Anyone who has been carrying concealed for any length of time will tell you that you have to make wardrobe changes in this life style.


I'd change that to: Anyone who has been carrying concealed for any length of time will tell you that you have to make ACCEPTABLE wardrobe changes in this life style.

Like everything else in life, what we carry is a compromise. Heck, I'd prefer almost any CF rifle over any CF handgun -IF- I knew I were going to be involved in a gunfight. But I don't think I will be, so I settle for a handgun. At least I feel that way where I live now.....always subject to change!

Just as in the case of the handgun and number of magazines we choose to carry: it's based on our needs and wants. For me, I can afford several CCW handguns, and which I use that day is determined by many factors, one of which is what I want to wear that day. In the summer I tend to carry one of the smaller 9mm; or even a 380 acp when I'm riding my motorcycle. During cooler months I tend to carry a Glock 45 acp. But I have not warmed up to carrying my H&K VP9 yet......it seems to "fit" me best in an OWB holster, and I tend to favor IWB holsters on all my other carry guns.....excepting the Glock which I carry OWB about 10% of the time. It's the length of the slide that keeps me from preferring the VP9.....although I want to try to start carrying it eventually and see if my initial opinion changes.


----------



## shift1

I agree with papersniper 100% I have 5 carry Guns 3 9mm and 2 45 acp's.It depends on the weather and what I'm wearing totally. Cold weather is normally 45 weather unless I need to go extreme deep cover then it's a 9mm.


----------



## papersniper

shift1 said:


> I agree with papersniper 100% I have 5 carry Guns 3 9mm and 2 45 acp's.It depends on the weather and what I'm wearing totally. Cold weather is normally 45 weather unless I need to go extreme deep cover then it's a 9mm.


Heck, "extreme cover" used to mean a lil' ol' Kel-Tech 32acp, but I've since come to my senses and limited myself to no less than a 380!:smt083

Really, I can't criticize anyone for what they carry now......too many variables. I recently had lower back problems then surgery, and found that I carried nearly 100% of the time....and my 380 acp mainly. Reason? Heck, I couldn't avoid trouble by running away anymore, I felt like I might be a prime target (old, slow man), and my wardrobe, especially after the surgery, didn't allow a belt stout enough to carry much more than a small 380 (Glock 42). My only failing IMO, if there is one, is that I sometimes am too lazy to take along an extra magazine or two........


----------



## shift1

That's part of the package by always having extra mags with you! Whatever works best for you and practice dropping a empty mag and reloading with your jacket on or under your sweat shirt. I can conceal all of my guns without problems and as time goes on in your life as a hand gun owner you will find a few holsters that work for you well. For me I have many for the current day ,weather and situation. I don't carry any less than 2 mags and 9mm is a small as I go!


----------



## papersniper

shift1 said:


> .... I don't carry any less than 2 mags and 9mm is a small as I go!


I applaud you choices, but I often do not carry 2 magazines.....I do carry one (outside the gun) most days, but not always. And I do reluctantly carry my Glock 42 when I ride my motorcycle.....none of my 9s would be comfortable getting on/off the bike otherwise. But the smaller 380 rides well (pun intended).

I have a couple of target pistols I don't think I could carry concealed unless I were wearing a parka! <g>


----------



## shift1

I carry while on the motorcycle as well ,normally appendix and any of my guns work even my glock 21. I just received my first alien gear holster owb. It's very nice and comfortable. I have a friend who has a iwb version and he says it's the best yet.


----------



## papersniper

shift1 said:


> I carry while on the motorcycle as well ,normally appendix and any of my guns work even my glock 21. I just received my first alien gear holster owb. It's very nice and comfortable. I have a friend who has a iwb version and he says it's the best yet.


My belly might be a bit larger than yours! I have no much difficulty with IWB appendix carry, but getting on/off the bike, and even while riding it's uncomfortable for me to carry that way. So, I use a 3-4 o'clock carry instead. Works well with my little Glock 42 in a Kydex "rap" IWB holster.


----------



## shift1

I know the belly trust me! I prefer outside over them all period. The alien gear is working great and I ordered it for the HK p30sk and it fits almost all my guns. The blackhawk serpa I have is nice too but doesn't keep the gun real tight to the body. When I'm on the bike I always have a jacket on so concealing is no issue.


----------



## papersniper

shift1 said:


> I know the belly trust me! I prefer outside over them all period. The alien gear is working great and I ordered it for the HK p30sk and it fits almost all my guns. The blackhawk serpa I have is nice too but doesn't keep the gun real tight to the body. When I'm on the bike I always have a jacket on so concealing is no issue.


I rarely wear a jacket except in the cool months, but I do wear things like Hawaiian shirts or loose t-shirts.

Back to the HP VP9 for a moment.....I took it to the range a few days ago and ran 100 rounds through it. I'd not shot it for a couple of months, and I am again very impressed with that pistol! Everything works so well, and the longer sight radius (compared to my other EDCs) make me a bit more accurate. Nice pistol. I understand their is a compact version of the VP9 now.....might have to look at that.


----------



## Baklash

"I understand their is a compact version of the VP9 now..."
I sure hope this is true. I've been waiting......


----------



## bornandraisedlv

Baklash said:


> "I understand their is a compact version of the VP9 now..."
> I sure hope this is true. I've been waiting......


Not on their website


----------



## papersniper

THIS is what I believe I saw at the shooting range last week. I was in a hurry and didn't have the time to ask about it.

At least it uses the same magazines as the VP9! But it's not a striker fired pistol, which is the only action I want as an EDC SD pistol. Still, that pistol sure looks nice!


----------



## VAMarine

bornandraisedlv said:


> Not on their website


No VP9C yet, maybe after the NRA show.

I'd rather have it be based on the P2000 vs the SK.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

So I decided to pick up a comptac mtac holster and I am very pleased with it. The reasoning behind getting one of these was that it has deeper concealment options. The kydex covers more the the gun and the clips have the ability to bury the entire kydex shell so that the top of it is directly at the pant line. For me this makes a tighter grip to body ride. Which in turn makes for less chance of printing when bending over. With this set up I have moved from a 5 position to 3:30-4 position with a 1 hole difference on the cant. 

Also it is just as or more comfortable as my alien gear 3 which was a concern I had for sure. As it is a tad smaller than the AG3 I'm hoping it's a littler cooler during the summer months. 

Now just to break it is as it has a bad "creek" at pretty much every movement. Only half way through day 2 with it so I'm sure as the leather softens it will go away, I hope...


----------



## papersniper

bornandraisedlv said:


> So I decided to pick up a comptac mtac holster and I am very pleased with it. The reasoning behind getting one of these was that it has deeper concealment options. The kydex covers more the the gun and the clips have the ability to bury the entire kydex shell so that the top of it is directly at the pant line. For me this makes a tighter grip to body ride. Which in turn makes for less chance of printing when bending over. With this set up I have moved from a 5 position to 3:30-4 position with a 1 hole difference on the cant.
> 
> Also it is just as or more comfortable as my alien gear 3 which was a concern I had for sure. As it is a tad smaller than the AG3 I'm hoping it's a littler cooler during the summer months.
> 
> Now just to break it is as it has a bad "creek" at pretty much every movement. Only half way through day 2 with it so I'm sure as the leather softens it will go away, I hope...


Like THIS? My problem with the VP9 for concealed carry is not just the length of the grip, but also the slide. In an IWB holster, seems like it would be so low that it would interfere with sitting, etc. I have a similar holster for my VP9, but found that for IWB carry, for me, the VP9 won't do. I have an OWB holster that works well, but of course that really limits what clothing I can wear.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

papersniper said:


> Like THIS? My problem with the VP9 for concealed carry is not just the length of the grip, but also the slide. In an IWB holster, seems like it would be so low that it would interfere with sitting, etc. I have a similar holster for my VP9, but found that for IWB carry, for me, the VP9 won't do. I have an OWB holster that works well, but of course that really limits what clothing I can wear.


Yeah that's the one. The only time I find it interferes with sitting is in the car. I can sit comfortably on the couch with it.

The major difference with this holster and my aliengear is that this sits lower, which allows me to move it closer to the 3 position than I was before. This helps with sitting and printing when bending over.

The only thing that bothers me and I need find a solution for is the grip on my skin. I'm in a warm weather climate and in about 3 weeks an undershirt will be to warm. Not sure yet what I am going to do to fix that.


----------



## Baklash

I even sent an email to HK begging for a VP9 compact. The reply was as expected.......noncommittal. They didn't even care that I threatened to go with a Sig P320 compact. :smt076


----------



## VAMarine

bornandraisedlv said:


> Yeah that's the one. The only time I find it interferes with sitting is in the car. I can sit comfortably on the couch with it.
> 
> The major difference with this holster and my aliengear is that this sits lower, which allows me to move it closer to the 3 position than I was before. This helps with sitting and printing when bending over.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me and I need find a solution for is the grip on my skin. I'm in a warm weather climate and in about 3 weeks an undershirt will be to warm. Not sure yet what I am going to do to fix that.


Sand the texture down on the grip panel.

As for the slide length and IWB, it shouldn't be too bad, I've carried both the P30L and the HK45 (full size) IWB with no issues using a Milt Sparks VMII behind the hip.


----------



## bornandraisedlv

VAMarine said:


> Sand the texture down on the grip panel.


Not sure I am willing to do that. I might try and find a belly band of some sorts that just separates my skin from the grip.

I did find http://www.holsterpartner.com not sure how this would work.


----------



## VAMarine

bornandraisedlv said:


> Not sure I am willing to do that. I might try and find a belly band of some sorts that just separates my skin from the grip.
> 
> I did find http://www.holsterpartner.com not sure how this would work.


You should be able to order replacment replacment grip panels pretty soon, when you can, order some and sand one down a bit.

As for three product listed, I'd. Otherwise go that route, stuff like that can interfere with getting some master grip from the holster.

Belly bands are for when you can't use a real holster.

You'd be better off wearing an "A-Shirt" aka wife beater.

YMMV


----------



## casurvivor

I carry full size guns, in Florida too, one of them been a VP-9 at 3:00 no cant or 3:30 holster with cant, under shirt and un tucked shirt on top, cant find anything on printing on Florida carry law BTW.


----------



## RaginCajun

Not to hijack the thread but it was in the wheelhouse of my query so this was all good information. I'm 6'3 and to quote Fluffy..."DAMN!". Almost 4 bills. No issue with small of the back or 5 o'clock but appendix is a no-go for me. Still looking the the VP9 and a p320 for my first purchase. Thanks for the information here guys!


----------



## papersniper

RaginCajun said:


> Not to hijack the thread but it was in the wheelhouse of my query so this was all good information. I'm 6'3 and to quote Fluffy..."DAMN!". Almost 4 bills. No issue with small of the back or 5 o'clock but appendix is a no-go for me. Still looking the the VP9 and a p320 for my first purchase. Thanks for the information here guys!


Interesting. I own a VP9 now (I might be the OP?) and I also recently got a Sig P250 Compact, which is probably nearly the same size as the Sig P320 Carry. I have been giving thought to carrying both those pistols. I have ordered an IWB holster for the P250 to try. It features a more pronounced cant that my usual IWB holsters, which are for smaller pistol such as the S&W Shield, S&W 9c and Walther PPS. So we'll see how that goes.

I never carry in the small of my back as I don't think I could adjust to that hunk of steel back there. But IWB works well, but obviously slide length is an issue. I'm hoping the cant of the P250's IWB holster will give me more room when sitting in the car.


----------



## jagbender

*N82 tactical pro holster*

I to live in FL One of my most comfortable holster is the N82 tactical Pro I am a noob and cannot post a link sorry 
The holster is an IWB and the backing rests between you and the gun. I am new to the HK pistols and just received my VP40 LE last Friday. I have been carrying in N82 tactical holsters for about 5 years So far THE most comfortable IWB holster i have owned.


----------



## jagbender

Go to You tube and search for a video called the 300th Parallel Appendix Carry Explained for Fat Guys BTW I am Fluffy too! 

It is funny a big dude talking about Apendix carry. I laughed so hard! 
Sorry I cannot post a link yet


----------

